# Aromasin vs adex



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont really like adex at all, dries me out so bad. I got a wack of Aromasin is it easier on the body? What's the lowest effective dose to run?


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 15, 2012)

12.5 eod bro, i think i read somewhere it is easier on the body and no rebound either


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would run it everday ..the half life is 27 hours.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just switch from masin to BLR's Formeron. So far so good, but it's only been 3 days. It has definately started to take care of my water retention and releived a little sensitivity from a little gyno flare.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 15, 2012)

12.5 eod kept my e2 in check and bloat down, that low dose worked good for me jmo...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't hold much water and have no gyno issues but my emotions are getting a little wackyso I'm thinking it's time to kill some evil estrogen


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

I like adex when on, and aromasin for PCT.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

The formeron also converts into a PH once absorbed, which is kind of cool.. plus it's 120ml and most guys get by on 1-2 pumps a day.. some less.  And it's priced cheaper than 30 days worth of most Exemstane I come across.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a huge backer of BLR prods bro! Those guys are doing right!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I'm a huge backer of BLR prods bro! Those guys are doing right!


 

No doubt.. I gotta get me some of that acnedren.. I'm starting to break out on my shoulders a bit.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm getting more bro it's awesome and cheap. I can't say enough good things about it seriously!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to know.. but back to the thread question.  I liked adex eod over masin personally.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

ED for aromasin IMO. If you're not prone to gyno just use 12.5. I mean you can use it EOD but that would fluctuate too much for me. 

Adex on cycle right now is much better than aro was last time. I think I'll stick to adex on and aromasin for pct.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Cool. I'll try the Aromasin for a bit eod see how it goes if I still feel like I'm on my rag I'll go Ed.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Adex is stronger for me too, it can really make my joints hurt.  I need to run aromasin at 12.5-25 mg/day on cycle, and 25 mg every 12 hours if running dbol.  It gets expensive, so I've been trying to use adex on cycle and aromasin in pct.


----------



## KUVinny (Mar 15, 2012)

Adex for this blast. 1 mg eod and I feel much better than last time. 

And so far I'm about 1 week in with acnedren and I do believe it is helping. Taking 20,000 iu Vitamin A (once per day) along side it.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

I swear I don't respond to aromasin as well as I do to arimidex.
I might need to up my aromasin.
I was running adex @ .5 ed
Switched to aromasin @ 25mg ed and got a flare up

Happened to me before.
Everything else from my source has done its job, so I'm beginning to lean towards it not working for me.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 15, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> Adex for this blast. 1 mg eod and I feel much better than last time.
> 
> And so far I'm about 1 week in with acnedren and I do believe it is helping. Taking 20,000 iu Vitamin A (once per day) along side it.



the vit. a help you a lot?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I swear I don't respond to aromasin as well as I do to arimidex.
> I might need to up my aromasin.
> I was running adex @ .5 ed
> Switched to aromasin @ 25mg ed and got a flare up
> ...



I completely agree. My first cycle I ran 50mg dbol and 1mg adex eod. Never had a problem. Last cycle I was running aromasin at 25mg ED and had a gyno flare up on 50mg dbol. I even tried 50mg ED. I had to drop the dbol and start letro and nolva before I could get it in check. 

I just don't feel that aromasin is as strong adex and taking 50-75mg of aromasin just seems stupid to me. In the long run I think it'd be safer taking normal amounts of adex over excessive amounts of aromasin. 

The biggest thing I like about aromasin is how it irreversibly attaches to the active site of the aromatase enzyme.


----------



## KUVinny (Mar 15, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> the vit. a help you a lot?



I've noticed a significant reduction in oiliness. It's still early but my skin feels healthier. I think both supplements are working together. I had two large cysts that were lingering for a while, and over the last 3 days have reduced by 50%.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting to see how many guys adex works better for.  It's cheaper too.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I think I'll stick to adex on and aromasin for pct.



Yep, that's how I roll!! 



/V


----------



## Lou Stool (Mar 16, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I like adex when on, and aromasin for PCT.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Still awaiting my first AAS cycle, but I like the idea of switching up, either way Dex to Aroma or vice versa.


----------



## REDRUM (Mar 16, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I like adex when on, and aromasin for PCT.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Same thing here, Aromasin is a very powerful AI, I believe its better suited after cycle than while on. Adex is imo perfect for while on, 1mg per 1000mg of test is how I use adex, and just a good rule of thumb. 

RR


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 16, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yep, that's how I roll!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



I like this way


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. I'm going to place an order for some adex today.
Stick to the way Victor said and only use Aromasin for PCT.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2012)

It's all about what works best for you. Don't go by what others have found works best for them. But it's a good place to start. Thats what it comes down to.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 16, 2012)

^^well said.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

Point taken. Placed my order for adex a little bit ago. Fingers mother f'ing crossed.


----------

